# More pics



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The first two pics are Aspen chillin' on his bed and confined in the backyard for the next 2 or 3 weeks. :frown: 

And the rest are him at the dog park about 3 weeks ago...before this shoulder incident happened.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4529316163_957c54c1cf_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4529949994_fe0c7216f0_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4529320407_ce972222a4_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4529321837_2b591f3ce7_b.jpg


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I know I've told you before, but I have to say it again....

omg...ASPEN IS FLIPPING GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww poor hurt Aspen 

At least he's still super gorgeous with his gloriously poofy tail!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Stunning dog!!!!!


----------

